# Molly in the park today sporting her sweater



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Here is Molly in the park this afternoon the snow was gone but lots of leaves She went a bit crazy! It's a video!

http://s1295.photobucket.com/user/rendio1/media/MollyNov24_zpsa5b0f57c.mp4.html

Then we got back and she got busy doing her Christmas cards it's a bit early but she doesn't care


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Aw Renee she is looking so fluffy!


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Lovely sweater, she looks very dainty!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

My videos won't pay 
But the pics are very cute - she looks delightful in her jumper x


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

She had a blast in the leaves made me laugh ...I was going to return the sweater cause it seemed too small but it's so cold I just thought what the hell so put it on her. Makes her look smart  Fairlie she is far from dainty she is a tomboy for sure  

Tracey what is up with you and your videos Molly was having so much fun in the leaves Not sure if other people can see it??


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

RuthMill said:


> Aw Renee she is looking so fluffy!


She is going for a crew cut on December 7th the day my sister comes to visit so we will have a Molly sniffing party ha! Irish cider and Molly lavender smell it will be so much fun and hopefully by then she will have her equafleece


----------



## erinafare (Dec 9, 2012)

Looks like a golf sweater was she looking for her golf ball


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

I didn't even click on it because I can't see videos.Then I went back and tried and it worked! She is a delight! And she IS dainty. You may think she is a tomboy but she even pouces on leaves with decorum compared to Rufus!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> I didn't even click on it because I can't see videos.Then I went back and tried and it worked! She is a delight! And she IS dainty. You may think she is a tomboy but she even pouces on leaves with decorum compared to Rufus!


Wow love your vocabulary it's so descriptive Glad you could see the video


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

erinafare said:


> Looks like a golf sweater was she looking for her golf ball


It makes me laugh reminds me of a school girl outfit Makes her look smart or nerdy


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Not nerdy, preppy! And in a good way!


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

fairlie said:


> Not nerdy, preppy! And in a good way!


Yes that is the word I was looking for


----------



## dmgalley (Aug 19, 2012)

I just love Molly. She was made to wear clothes. She is such a little monkey running and playing. Yes i watched the other videos too.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Not nerdy, preppy! And in a good way!


Preppy was just exactly the word I was thinking of - lovely girl


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just love Molly. She was made to wear clothes. She is such a little monkey running and playing. Yes i watched the other videos too.


No dirty video's on my photobucket


----------



## Yogi bear (Feb 25, 2013)

OMG! She is just too cute!! She's so cuddly looking in that cosy jumper. X


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

Yogi bear said:


> OMG! She is just too cute!! She's so cuddly looking in that cosy jumper. X


Thanks! Can't wait to get her equafleece from the UK!! It should be here this week I am thinking She is very good when I put clothes on her but with Christine it's another story


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

dmgalley said:


> I just love Molly. She was made to wear clothes. She is such a little monkey running and playing. Yes i watched the other videos too.


ha! she would so not agree with you she hates clothes!


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Just checked it again, it payed this time - gorgeous! She doesn't know which leaf to pounce on next! X


----------



## GorgeousGeorge (Jan 19, 2013)

Ohh I do love Molly I would love her and George to and a run around together in the leaves they are the same age, Molly's birthday is the day before George's. I showed by best friend the cockapoo calendar and she picked Molly out as one she would like to dog knap haha. Little Molly pocket xx


----------



## dio.ren (Jan 18, 2013)

GorgeousGeorge said:


> Ohh I do love Molly I would love her and George to and a run around together in the leaves they are the same age, Molly's birthday is the day before George's. I showed by best friend the cockapoo calendar and she picked Molly out as one she would like to dog knap haha. Little Molly pocket xx


Oh yes Molly is 1 day older than George I bet they would get along great


----------

